# Allie went to the vet today!



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

She wasn't happy getting her leukemia vaccine and having blood drawn. =) Otherwise, all was fine and all that should be negative was negative. =) yay!

Have any of you gotten those tags from your vet that has heartgard and frontline on one side and one that has an 8 digit number and the website www.getmehome.com? We got a free kitten kit with one in it and I registered her. She has that and a chip, plus I want a cute little name tag! =) 

There was a clinic cat there that I was petting and she was so big, I thought she was a tom cat. She had an attitude and she bit and swatted at mom and I. We thought it was too funny because miss kitty was like that when she was mad.


----------

